
Why There's So Much Heroin Use In Myitkyina, Myanmar - yiedyie
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-theres-so-much-heroin-use-in-myitkyina-myanmar-2013-12
======
bonemachine
See also:

Kruger, Henrik. _The Great Heroin Coup: Drugs, Intelligence, and International
Fascism._ Boston: South End Press, 1980. 240 pages.
[http://trogholm.panshin.net/wiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheGreatHer...](http://trogholm.panshin.net/wiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheGreatHeroinCoup)

Alfred W. McCoy, _The Politics of Heroin in Southeast Asia_
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Politics_of_Heroin_in_Sout...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Politics_of_Heroin_in_Southeast_Asia)

